# Help, Orca Build.



## Biowizard (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello folks,

I just got my new ORCA frame yesterday; I am starting to build it up however there is some crucial information I am missing that I cannot find. Can anyone tell me what the bottom bracket thread is on the ORCA? Is it English? What is the optimum Bottom bracket for it? How does the front derailleur mount, Braze on clamp or something else?
I had parts from a MITIS build I did and I thought they would work, however I did not want to install the bottom bracket without being sure of the threads. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm doing the same with a Opal.*

I was told by my LBS that it is English. How are you doing your build? I'm going with Campy Chorus/Record mix. Only thing this Record is the shifters. I just don't see the need to go all Record. I was looking at using a Phil Wood BB, but now I'm back to a Campy BB athough I've heard Chorus BB stinks, so I'll probably go with Record there. Wheels are my big delima. Right now I'm leaning toward just getting Record hubs and OP or DT rims from Excel, typically it would be thier Circuit build. I had this wheelset with DA hubs and loved them, so that's probably where I'm headed. They would be around 430 and bombproof. I started to just buy the bike built, but wanted to do my own build and so far I've calculated I'll save about $800, plus get the compenents like saddle and bars that I want.


----------



## Biowizard (Jan 22, 2004)

*I am a shimano person*

Thanks for the tip, I thought it was english but my BB started to thread in tight so I stopped and decided to double check.
I am doing basically the same but with shimano ultegra/dura-ace, Dura-ace where it matters, (shifters and rear D) everything else Ultegra. Wheels are less of an issue for me, I have a set of Ksyrium Elites that I love, but will probably upgrade to Ksyrium SSC in the summer. I am not sure how much I am saving, but I do like hand picking each component. 
Thanks again.


----------

